# Trumpet vine seeds



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

These are Campsis radicans vine seeds off my huge vine covering my porch. this is NOT the bush with the large single hanging blooms, this is a vine. 

http://www.gardeninginarizona.com/Plants/Bignoniaceae/big/Campsis_radicans2.jpg

This is a link to the same type of plant, not mine(google image). 

Mine flowers with brilliant orange flowers in clusters, attracting hummingbirds and butterflies like crazy. It's hardy too, grows quickly here. I cut it back ruthlessly and it doesn't flinch. Can also be rooted fairly easily once you have a vine growing well. I have not sprayed, fertilized or really even nurtured mine and it's thriving. It dies back when the weather gets chill, but has always come back in the spring(from existing vines, not regrowing from the ground).

I ended up with only one seed pod(too much ruthless cutting back, perhaps?) but I can divide it into at least 3-4 packets of seeds if people would like some.










Anyone interested?


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Would these grow in the cold weather of upstate PA..?? Zone 5 ??


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Helena said:


> Would these grow in the cold weather of upstate PA..?? Zone 5 ??



Oh yes. They are a native here in zone 5. I don't think anything can really kill em. ... That being said, if you don't keep an iron fist on them, they can take over quite well  I cut mine ruthlessly back every year and it would send suckers up in the most unusual places quite a distance away! Pollinators love them... They are nectar plant and birds love to shelter in them a good too 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Toda


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

I've had mine for 10 plus years and it grows like crazy but never blooms. I am in the process of trying to eradicate it completely. If it bloomed I would keep it.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

I'm fairly certain these things would grow on Mars.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Rita said:


> I've had mine for 10 plus years and it grows like crazy but never blooms. I am in the process of trying to eradicate it completely. If it bloomed I would keep it.



They tend to bloom when they get to the top of something, like a pillar they are growing on. Mine took about 5 years to bloom.


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

I usually get tons of blooms, and I've had to rip it off the house, cut it back, etc. I planted some against a large wire cage and it grew up the sides, blooming some, but not tons. I've heard that phos makes them bloom better, or that acid soil, or that rich mulchy soil....

Mine is in practically sand, full sun, if that helps.


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

No offense but the trumpet vine is an invasive species - be very careful where and how you plant it - personally I wouldnt want to bring it onto my property - Ive been trying for years to get rid of it myself

http://landscaping.about.com/od/vineplants1/p/trumpet-vines.htm


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Not invasive. It's a native species. It IS vigorous but I had no trouble keeping it where I wanted by trimming it every year. However, if you are a hands off kind of gardener, it may not be for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

It can be invasive in it's growth, but it is native to some areas of the US.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I would like to try some. I plan to put in lg pot; to avoid suckers. I'll send SASE.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

Just PM me your address and I'll mail it out.


----------

